# Another Zombie is on the loose!



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is one of our latest silicone Zombie masks!
Have a great week everyone.
-SPFXMasks


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it....looks like he takes after Evander Holyfield...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another exceptional creation!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

boxer/zombie. totally awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

LOVE the paint job on that!! Geez, the translucency of that stuff is incredible. It used to take, what like 8 hours in a makeup chair to get that look on somebody?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Question...is the silicone mask ever too big on someone?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

beelce said:


> Love it....looks like he takes after Evander Holyfield...


LOL! that is what I was thinking!

Another great mask!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

excellent Job!


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Ghostess said:


> Another exceptional creation!


 Thank you Ghostess! It's nice to see you here 
-SPFXMasks


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments everyone! 
_Sickie Ickie_: That is very, very rare for a silicone mask to be too large on someone.
Many latex masks have that issue, but silicone masks are form fitting.
Have a great week everyone.
-SPFXMasks


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking up words in my thesaurus to describe how kick ass that mask is. 
It's brilliant, governor!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> It's brilliant, governor!


Well said


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats sweet


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the puss, nice touch.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... great work!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Gross! that is too cool.


----------

